# carb up / refeed



## Snarff (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm currently cutting and have reduced by carbs to around 100g a day or less (I weigh 200 lbs), I refeed / carb up every 5 days by reducing my fats for the day and upping the carbs. I'm doing low carb as I find it easy to cut like this

Question is: as its so easy to overdo it on the carbs (boo hiss, the enemy lol), how many calories over maintenance would be suggested. 

Today for example, I went 200 cals over maintenance with carbs at 320 grams

n.b (I know carbs are not the enemy, failure to maintain a consistent deficit is)


----------



## WorkForIt (Jan 14, 2009)

Wait. What is your goal? what are you doing?

Oh and I like your avatar.


----------



## Skib (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/25250-refeeds-leptin.html

everything you need to know is right there


----------



## Malcom (Jan 14, 2009)

oh i like ur avatar too been looking at it fr a while nw


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 14, 2009)

you need more carbs.


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2009)

A man your size could take in as much as a thousand grams of carb for a one-day carbload. 

If you want to do a five-hour carbload, you could try anything from 250g - 500g.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 15, 2009)

1000g a day? thats 4000 cals from carbs alone. I get approx 2300 cals on my cutting days, would that much of a carb / calorie overload not decimate a few days deficit, especially if I'm refeeding every 5 days or so  , "snarf"

I opted for the 5 hour overload getting in 400 g of carbs, thank-you mr bagel! 3000 calories total, felt great today, no cravings with an easily kept clean Intake (I don't like the word diet as It doesn't feel like one, not in the commercial sense anyway, "snarf") 

N.B Was Thunder Cats big in the US also?


----------



## Built (Jan 15, 2009)

Snarff said:


> 1000g a day? thats 4000 cals from carbs alone. I get approx 2300 cals on my cutting days, would that much of a carb / calorie overload not decimate a few days deficit, especially if I'm refeeding every 5 days or so  , "snarf"
> 
> I opted for the 5 hour overload getting in 400 g of carbs, thank-you mr bagel! 3000 calories total, felt great today, no cravings with an easily kept clean Intake (I don't like the word diet as It doesn't feel like one, not in the commercial sense anyway, "snarf")
> 
> N.B Was Thunder Cats big in the US also?




That is 4000 calories from carb alone, correct. 

You can read Lyle McDonald for more on this. UD2.0 and "Rapid fat loss" both utilize large refeeds.  I'm doing a two-week stint of rapid fat loss right now, and at the end of 12 days I'll do a two-day refeed with 600g of carb on the first day, and 300g the next. 

For reference, I have 115 lbs of lean mass. Over a two-day period, I will consume 6000 calories - 3600 of them from carbohydrate. Note that my maintenance is just over 2000 calories a day…


----------



## thorough (Jan 15, 2009)

i posted this in the stickied thread but i dont think people will see it thier.
.
im 155(LBM about 140) pounds at 5'11'' and have reached a plateau in my weight loss in the last couple months. i still have some fat on my midsection and lovehandles. when they used the machine it said i had 6% bodyfat but i know those arent acurate so i would say im closer to 10%
tried my first real refeed today. how the hell do you get 1200 grams of these in a 5 hour period? today ive ate 2 bowls of raison brain at about 100 grams. another 50 grams from wheat thins. a whole bag of low fat tortilla chips with salsa which was close to 200 grams. i then had low sugar low fat ice cream which was only another 100 grams max. thats only 450 grams which is at least 4x my normal daily carbs. its only been 7 hours and im going to store to see what carb dense foods will get me closer. i still need another 75 grams of protien as well...

any more carb dense foods i could eat that wont fill me up as much?
is thier much of a disadvantage to doing as built has done and breaking it up between two days?


----------



## zirncydmbe (Jan 10, 2010)

thorough said:


> i posted this in the stickied thread but i dont think people will see it thier.
> .
> im 155(LBM about 140) pounds at 5'11'' and have reached a plateau in my weight loss in the last couple months. i still have some fat on my midsection and lovehandles. when they used the machine it said i had 6% bodyfat but i know those arent acurate so i would say im closer to 10%
> tried my first real refeed today. how the hell do you get 1200 grams of these in a 5 hour period? today ive ate 2 bowls of raison brain at about 100 grams. another 50 grams from wheat thins. a whole bag of low fat tortilla chips with salsa which was close to 200 grams. i then had low sugar low fat ice cream which was only another 100 grams max. thats only 450 grams which is at least 4x my normal daily carbs. its only been 7 hours and im going to store to see what carb dense foods will get me closer. i still need another 75 grams of protien as well...
> ...


 
There's no way someone your size needs 1200g of carbs for a refeed day and even if you did, 1200g would require a full day refeed, not 5 hours. I'd say for someone your size and bf, i'd aim for about +300-500 calories over your maintanence, 1g/lb should be from protein, the rest carbs.. no fat (which I know is not really possible, but on refeed days, fat should be as close to 0g as possible). That being said, you could eat white rice, white pasta, white bread, fat-free candy, sugar, pancakes, gatorade, fat-free ice cream, fat-free pastries, fat-free muffins, etc.. The whole point of a refeed day is to stimulate your metabolism by completely filling glycogen levels and having just enough spill over so that your thyroid realizes that there is way too much energy in your system and signals your metabolism to work faster by raising your leptin levels... or something like that.. But unless you're 250lbs and 10% BF, 1200g carbs is OVERKILL. See how +300-500 cals above your maintanence level works out.. if you're seeing results you know its good.. if not, you may have to increase calories or cycle your refeed day more often.. you should also be tweaking your non-refeed day diet, as that may also likely be the reason for your plateau.

P.S. If i were you, i'd forget about cutting and look to add some more lbm.. much easier to see single digit BF percentages when you've added 15 - 20 lbs of lbm and then cut.


----------

